# ISO thread containing spice rub instead of salt



## Douzer77 (Jun 12, 2008)

Think i have read someplace in this forum about a combination of spices that somebody uses to flavour food instead of salt, but for the life of me can't find it again, has anybody else come across this thread or am i dreaming??


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for but it may give you some ideas.


----------

